# Bionicon Reed



## Hajo310 (16. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich tue mich etwas schwer mit der Einstellung des Fahrwerks bei meinem Reed, speziell der hintere Dämpfer bereitet mir hier Probleme.
Genauer gesagt geht es hier um den SAG (?!), also dem Negativfederweg des Dämpfers. Bislang habe ich diesen ausschließlich in der Downhillposition versucht zu ermitteln, ist das überhaupt richtig?
Ich habe immer das Gefühl und den optischen Eindruck, dass der hintere Dämpfer aufgrund der vorgegebenen Kinematik trotz unterschiedlichen Drucks einsinkt oder machen ich etwas falsch? 
Vorab fuhr ich ein GW, hier gab es das Problem nicht.

MfG


----------



## Helltone (17. April 2013)

Im Handbuch ist das Setup für den Dämpfer gut beschrieben. http://bionicon.com/cloud_content/about_bionicon/download/cl_130308_manual_DE.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hajo310 (17. April 2013)

Stimmt aber das ist nicht mein Problem.


----------



## Atos62 (17. April 2013)

Nein - das liegt an der anders arbeitendeden Kinematik. Habe auch den Umstieg vom GW auf Reed gemacht. Der "richtige" Druck im Dämpfer ist schwerer zu finden. Temperaturunterschiede merkt man auch deutlicher.  Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen wie in der Uphillposition eingestellt werden könnte. Die Wippe ist dann durchgestreckt und es wird sich erst gar nix tun. Also Setup in der Downhillposition, müsste auch so im Manual stehen.  Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache dass der Hinterbau degressiv arbeitet, d.h. wenn Dein Dämpfer nicht stark progressiv ist, wirst Du Dich mit etwas weniger SAG begnügen müssen. Versuch es mal mit max 10 mm am Dämpfer. Allerdings mach ich die Plattform komplett auf zum Einstellen, sonst wird das schwierig.


----------



## 4mate (17. April 2013)

Zugstufendämpfung ebenso ganz auf - steht im Handbuch


----------



## Hajo310 (18. April 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich dachte schon, dass ich gänzlich etwas falsch machen würde.


----------



## hausi78 (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute! Bin erst seit kurzem Bionicon Reed Besitzer und das Thema hier ist im Moment genau mein Ding! Der Dämpfer ist in Kombination mit der Art des Hinterbaus etwas heikel in der Einstellung.
Nun interessiert mich, wie schwer Ihr seit und welchen Druck Ihr im System und im Dämpfer habt? Vielleicht hilft das auch anderen.

Ich in voller Bikemontur: 95Kg
System: knapp 10bar
Dämpfer: 13bar
Sag in DH-Position: 16mm

Die Einstellung ist noch nicht perfekt, Gabel/System sind soweit i.O. der Dämpfer noch nicht, obwohl ich schon weit über der Empfehlung bin!

Bin sonst positiv überrascht von der Geometrieverstellung! ;-)


----------



## slowbeat (7. März 2014)

Eine Frage:
Wird der Weg des Hinterbaus beim Reed durch den Dämpfer begrenzt oder kann da auch was anderes hardwaremässig anschlagen?


----------



## Hajo310 (7. März 2014)

Die Frage verstehe ich nicht gänzlich.


----------



## slowbeat (8. März 2014)

Die Frage hat sich geklärt, Info für alle Nutzer:

Offenbar besitzt der Dämpfer einen Durchschlagschutz.
Ohne Luft passt am Rad alles wie es soll, aber:
Wenn der Dämpfer durchschlägt kann es passieren, dass die Wippe gegen die Aufnahme an den Sitzstreben schlägt. 

Mir ist dort die Beschichtung beidseitig abgeplatzt, habe erstmal ein bar mehr auf den Dämpfer gegeben.


----------



## Hajo310 (8. März 2014)

Hast du ein Foto zur Hand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (8. März 2014)

´


----------



## Hajo310 (9. März 2014)

Da muss ich mal bei meinem Reed schauen...


----------



## slowbeat (9. März 2014)

Vielleicht noch hilfreich: Ich hab den Maguradämpfer verbaut.
Beim X-Fusion sieht das sicher anders aus.


----------



## Hajo310 (9. März 2014)

Das Problem habe ich tatsächlich auch...


----------



## Hajo310 (9. März 2014)

Gesamt ist der Lack nicht besonders haltbar. Nach nicht ganz einem Jahr und 2850 Kilometern schaut das Reed schon ganz schön abgerockt. aus. Und das, obwohl es eigentlich wie ein rohes Ei behandelt wird.

Steinschlag:


----------



## Hajo310 (9. März 2014)

Vom Fahren mit einer langen Hose...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hajo310 (9. März 2014)




----------



## slowbeat (9. März 2014)

Hajo310 schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich tatsächlich auch...Anhang anzeigen 277939


Ganz offensichtlich hat der Dämpfer bei Dir mehr als nur einmal richtig satt durchgeschlagen.
Druck erhöhen ist die Lösung.
[edit] Bei Dir hat die Wippe einen starken Einschlag hinterlassen, ich an Deiner Stelle würde bei Bionicon eine neue Wippe nebst Lagern und Schrauben auf Garantie ordern. Die Kugellager der Wippe werden bei Kontakt von Wippe und  Sitzstrebe recht brutal axial belastet und dafür sind sie ganz sicher nicht vorgesehen.
[/edit]
Dass eine Pulverbeschichtung schlagempfindlich ist ist nix neues. Dass abstehende Klamottenteile Schleifspuren hinterlassen ist auch bekannt.


----------



## Hajo310 (10. März 2014)

*Erst mal zur Lackierung:*

Es mag durchaus sein, dass eine Pulverbeschichtung schlag- und abriebempfindlich ist, dann hat sie aber meines Erachtens nichts auf einem solchen Rad zu suchen. Die Bilder geben es ja leider nicht so her, wie es tatsächlich ausschaut.
Ich bin da sicherlich auch etwas empfindlich mit, möchte mir aber gar nicht vorstellen, wie es erst nach einem Sturz ausschaut. Meine Lebensgefährtin fährt ein Giant, mein erstes MTB war ein Kuwahara, das zweite Rad wurde auch ein Giant. Freunde und Bekannte fahren Trenga, Red Bull Factory und Canyon und dies meist auch schon mehrere Jahre und etliche tausend Kilometer. Keines dieser Räder sieht aber derart verschlissen aus wie mein nun etwa ein Jahr altes Bionicon Reed und das schmerzt schon sehr.
Möglicherweise aber habe ich hier eine andere Erwartungshaltung, ich weiß es nicht? Aber wenn ich ein Rad erwerbe, welches in einem Preissegment oberhalb von 3000 Euro angesiedelt ist, dann darf ich hinsichtlich Verarbeitung und Qualität schon etwas mehr erwarten. Und eben dazu gehört auch, dass sich nicht die Farbe vom Rad löst oder gar abblättert.
Und wie ich schon schrieb, mein Rad wird behandelt wie ein rohes Ei! Es gibt kein Zusammenstellen mit anderen Rädern. Während eines möglichen Transportes in dem Pkw liegt das Bionicon immer oben und ist durch Decken geschützt. Es gibt auch nichts an diesem Rad was irgendwie klappern und damit den Lack weiter beschädigen könnte.

Soweit erst mal zum Lack!


----------



## Hajo310 (10. März 2014)

*Und nun zu der Wippe:
*
Ich habe mein Reed im vergangenen Jahr ohne dieses Handbuch neu erworben und tat mich anschließend schwer damit, die richtige Einstellung zu finden. Da ich häufig eine GoPro dabei habe, kann ich nach gründlicher Prüfung sagen, dass der "Durchschlag" am 08.04.2013 stattfand, genau genommen fand dieser zweimal statt. Ich war damals verwundert über dieses metallische Geräusch und konnte es bis gestern auch nicht zuordnen.
Der Grund für den Durchschlag wird sicherlich darin zu finden sein, dass ich deutlich zu wenig Druck im Dämpfer hatte. Das aber konnte ich nicht wissen, da mir wie o.b.das Handbuch fehlte. Ist das technisch gesehen ist eine Fehlentwicklung?! Ich weiß es nicht! Fakt aber ist, dass dies bislang nicht wieder in Erscheinung getreten ist. So lange du mit dem Rad ordentlich umgehst und es mittels Sprüngen oder andersartiger Tätigkeiten nicht an die Belastungsgrenze treibst, so lange wird der Rahmen auch halten, denke ich!

_Trotz allem, schön ist so etwas nicht!_

Soweit zur Wippe!


----------



## hausi78 (14. März 2014)

Hallo Reed Brüder und Schwestern, ich versuche es nochmal!
Mein letzter Aufruf verlief leider im Sande.
Da ich mich bei der Einstellung der Federung im Kreis drehe, wende ich mich an Euch!
Das Reed macht Spass, aber ich bin überzeugt, dass die Einstellung der Federung besser sein könnte.
Das Bike ist gut fahrbar, die Geometrieverstellung funktioniert bestens, aber die Federung müsste meiner Meinung nach besser abzustimmen sein. Wenn ich nach Anleitung Handbuch gehe (Dämpfer Einstellung), ist das Bike nicht mehr fahrbar. Bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung sinkt der Dämpfer weiter ein, bis er gut den halben Dämpfer "SAG" hat. Dies vor allem in Neutral bis Downhill Geometrie, weniger in Bergaufstellung. Hat wohl mit der Überstreckung des Hinterbaus und den ändernden Winkeln zutun.
Um eventuell Erfahrungen austauschen zu können und neue Ansätze zu finden...

Bitte postet doch mal folgende Angaben zu Euch und Eurem Reed. Hier sind meine Daten.

Kampfgewicht: 95kg Fahrer inkl. Bikeausrüstung
Dämpfer Typ (Marke): X-Fusion
Druck im Dämpfer: ~13bar
Druck im System (Gabel/Adapter): knapp 10bar
Sonstige Einstellungen: Fahre eigentlich immer mit Dämpfer auf Mittelstellung (Pedal).
Erfahrungen/Probleme: Um den SAG zu verringern muss ich mit mehr Luftdruck fahren, also verschlechtert sich das Ansprechverhalten. Fahrbar, aber nicht so effizient wie es sein sollte.
Tipps/Anregungen: ???

PS: Das Reed ist nicht mein erstes Fully in diesem Preissegment, aber mein erstes Bionicon. Am RM Switch SL konnte ich den Dämpfer (FOX) für mich perfekt einstellen, hatte aber auch eine anderen Hinterbaukonstruktion. Würde das Reed aber trotzdem nicht mehr hergeben!


----------



## Sackmann (14. März 2014)

Hi Hausi,

Ich gehe davon aus, du hast das alte Fahrwerk, ohne die Druck-/Zugstufenkartusche in der Gabel, und ebenfalls ohne die getrennten Luftkammer auf der Luftseite der Gabel. Ebenso hast du den X-Fusion Dämpfer, nicht schon den neuen Magura, der wesentlich einfacher abzustimmen ist. Richtig?
Das neue Fahrwerk macht - speziell beim Reed - einen deutlichen Unterschied. 
Generell empfehle ich beim Reed, unter den typischen 25-35% am Hinterbau zu bleiben. Probier mal einen Sag von ca 9-11mm aus. Damit sollte sich der Hinterbau nicht so sehr zusammen ziehen, wenn du auf dem großen Kettenblatt bist. Eine Ausnutzung des Federwegs gefährdet dies nicht, da das Reed keine ausgeprägte Progression hat und den Federweg schon willig ausnutzt.
Vom Ansprechverhalten verschlechtert es sich hingegen auch nicht so dramtisch. Wie gesagt, das Reed ist mit den alten Fahrwerkskomponenten mitunter sehr diffzil einzustellen. Mit den neuen ist das wesentlich einfacher. Das können dir Besitzer neuer Fahrwerkselemente sicher bestätigen.


----------



## Atos62 (14. März 2014)

hausi78 schrieb:


> Bitte postet doch mal folgende Angaben zu Euch und Eurem Reed. Hier sind meine Daten.
> 
> Kampfgewicht: 95kg Fahrer inkl. Bikeausrüstung
> Dämpfer Typ (Marke): X-Fusion
> ...



Das Reed sollst Du nicht hergeben, es fährt super ! Wendiger als das GW und durch das steile Sattelrohr macht eine absenkbare Sattelstütze auch mehr Spaß !

Aber in Sachen Abstimmung muss ich Dich enttäuschen: Du kannst Dir nur durch selbst probieren helfen - Werte von anderen bringen es nicht.
Die an sich geniale Überstreckung der Wippe als Quasi-Lockout hat m.E. das Problem dass der Hinterbau erst degressiv ist und dann wieder progressiv, aber erst ab dem halben Dämpferhub.

Der (Druck) Bereich in dem das Ganze gut arbeitet ist sehr schmal.
Ich musste feststellen dass 3 Kilo mehr oder weniger im Rucksack, oder paar Grad auf dem Thermometer schon viel ausmachen. Ein Manometer wie es die üblichen Dämpferpumpen haben (bis 20 bar oder mehr) ist da einfach nicht genau genug und ich hab ganz darauf verzichtet. Ein paar Meter fahren drei Pumpenhübe hinzu und schon ist der unterschied deutlich spürbar, obwohl die Anzeige dann nur eine Nadelbreite höher ist !

Mit dem "alten" X-Fusion aus meinem ehemaligen Golden Willow geht es um Längen besser, aber immer noch recht stark temperatur und gewichtsabhängig. Leider hat de eine andere Buchse, deshalb die hässliche Schraube.


----------



## hausi78 (14. März 2014)

Schon mal besten Dank für die Tipps! Vieleicht kommen ja noch mehr.
Ich werde also weiter testen müssen.
@Atos62: Das mir die Werte anderer nicht direkt weiter helfen war mir klar. Ich dachte nur, dass man anhand der Werte vieleicht eine Tendenz erkennen kann, um eine gute Hilfe zu haben. Also irgendwie: empfohlener Wert + 15% oder so.
Vermutlich muss ich einfach von da aus weiter probieren wo ich jetzt stehe.


----------



## Atos62 (14. März 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Mit den neuen ist das wesentlich einfacher. Das können dir Besitzer neuer Fahrwerkselemente sicher bestätigen.



Bei mir hat, wie gesagt ein "Downgrade" vom Original auf den alten O2-RL die Abstimung etwas vereinfacht. Kann aber gut möglich sein dass der bereits sehr eingefahrene Dämpfer aus meinem alten GW die wahre Ursache ist.


----------



## slowbeat (14. März 2014)

Auf dem großen Kettenblatt fahre ich ziemlich weit in der Uphillstellung damit das Heck ruhig bleibt. 

Den X-Fusion kenn ich nicht, laboriere aber beim Magura immer noch am Druck damit der nicht ständig durchschlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hausi78 (16. März 2014)

Also Durchschläge waren nie ein Problem, da ich von Anfang an eher mit hohem Druck experimentiert habe.
Mit hohem Luftdruck im Dämpfer, hat man allerdings mit einem neuen Problem zu kämpfen, so hatte ich am Adapter plötzlich mehr SAG als am Dämpfer selbst. Dies ist nun aber mit anderen Druckverhältnissen wieder besser geworden.
So wird einem nie langweilig!


----------



## Sackmann (16. März 2014)

Wenn jemand Probleme mit durchschlagendem Dämpfer hat, dann kann man dem mit einigen kleinen Tricks und Kniffen leicht Abhilfe schaffen, ohne dass man mehr Druck fahren muss. Ich möchte diese Tricks aber nicht im Forum einfach schriftlich so bereitstellen, so dass jeder einfach mal drauf loslegt. Jeder darf gerne bei uns anrufen, und ich werde dann ganz kurz persönlich mit demjenigen durchgehen, was da machbar ist. Der Anruf dauert keine 5 Minuten und das Tuning kann jeder in noch weniger Zeit selbst machen.


----------



## Hajo310 (29. März 2014)

Ganz aktuell: Heute nach etwa einem Jahr Fahrzeit die 3000 Km- Marke erreicht.


----------



## Hajo310 (5. Mai 2014)

Gestern habe ich mein drittes Tretlager bei Kilometerstand 3400 geschrottet und nun frage ich mich, ob ich etwas falsch mache?

Wenn ich unter Volllast im Wiegetritt mit einem hohen Gang einen befestigten Weg hoch eile, dann knackt es dumpf quer durch den ganzen Rahmen. Zeitnah wird das Knacken wesentlich heller und gleichbleibend.

Kurz um, das Tretlager ist mal wieder hin.

Liegt es an mir oder halten diese GXP Lager nur sehr eingeschränkt?

Oder gibt es eventuell andere Ursachen die dafür verantwortlich sein können?


----------



## damage0099 (5. Mai 2014)

Also mein GXP hielt immer locker geschätzte 5000km.
Gespacert hast schon richtig?
Also, daß an der einen Seite ein "Spalt" ist?


----------



## Lanzelott (5. Mai 2014)

Hi,
ich hatte mit der Vorgänger- Version des GXP- Lagers ähnliche Probleme. Das aktuelle Modell wie bei Dir abgebildet habe ich in zwei Bikes verbaut und bis jetzt zum Glück noch keine Probleme.
Vielleicht hängt die Lebensdauer auch davon ab, wieviel Feuchtigkeit (auch bei der Reinigung) und Dreck das Lager abbekommt.
Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht, welchen Fehler man beim Einbau machen könnte (o.k. , höchstens vielleicht die beiden Seiten verwechweln....)


----------



## Hajo310 (5. Mai 2014)

Eigentlich kann man ja beim Einbauen keine Fehler machen.

Und der Schaden tritt auch meist erst im Wiegetritt auf, dann hört es sich kurzfristig echt gruselig an.

Ich habe eben erst mal ein neues Lager geordert, nutzt ja nix.


----------



## mäxx__ (5. Mai 2014)

Hatte im Supershuttle auch ein GPX-Lager verbaut.
No Problems, obwohl jeder mir sagte, GPX tauge nix!!


----------



## Sackmann (5. Mai 2014)

Schonmal geschaut, ob die Kurbelblätter an sich knarzen? Kettenblattschrauben sind auch gerne mal ein Grund für Knarzen. 
Auch schon kontrolliert, ob der rechte Kurbelarm mit der Achseinheit noch fest verbunden ist? Der Kurbelarm ist ja für die Momentübertragung formschlüssig über einen Vielzahn verbunden und der Arm an sich wird axial über 3 Schrauben auf der Achseinheit fixiert. Diese 3 Schrauben knarzen auch gerne. Deswegen mal lockern und wieder festziehen. Fett in Gewinden soll auch schon bei so manchem geholfen haben, das ist aber keine offizielle Empfehlung von uns und das möchte ich hier ausdrücklich erwähnt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hajo310 (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo und danke für die Antwort!

Den Tipp mit dem/den Kettenblatt/ern habe ich auch gerade noch bekommen, ich werde nochmal alles zerlegen und auf festen Sitz prüfen.


----------



## Resibiker (5. Mai 2014)

Ich hab ein GPX lager nach 2000km durch zu intensiewes waschen ruiniert
Inzwichen reinige ich das Edison nur wenn es sich vom gewicht her lohnt das neue lager hält jetzt schon 3 Jahre.


----------



## sPiediNet (6. Mai 2014)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Ich hab ein GPX lager nach 2000km durch zu intensiewes waschen ruiniert
> Inzwichen reinige ich das Edison nur wenn es sich vom gewicht her lohnt das neue lager hält jetzt schon 3 Jahre.



Kann ich unterschreiben Vorallem Hochdruckreiniger töten die Bikes. Im Moment sind die Trail´s eh so trocken, da reicht ein Swiffertuch um das Bike zu putzen


----------



## bolg (6. Mai 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Kann ich unterschreiben Vorallem Hochdruckreiniger töten die Bikes. Im Moment sind die Trail´s eh so trocken, da reicht ein Swiffertuch um das Bike zu putzen



Wer kommt denn auf die Idee, mit dem Hochdruckreiniger das Fahrrad zu putzen?

Hatte aber auch das Problem mit dem GPX. Nachdem ich die Lagerschalen mit Kupferpaste behandelt habe ist nun ruh.


----------



## slowbeat (6. Mai 2014)

Hajo310 schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich mein drittes Tretlager bei Kilometerstand 3400 geschrottet und nun frage ich mich, ob ich etwas falsch mache?


Ich hab bisher ein GXP auf etwa 13tkm binnen 3 Jahren am Alltagsstadtrad geschrottet. Das hat plötzlich halbe Kugeln auf einer Seite verloren und so "leichtes radiales Spiel" auf der linken Seite gehabt.
Interessanterweise hab ich außer diesem seit 2005 nie ein Tretlager wegen Verschleiß getauscht.


----------



## Urbayer (7. Mai 2014)

Hi,
ich habe die Erfahrungen mit defekten Innenlagern komischerweise nur an hochpreisigen Innenlager, z.B. Hope mit Ceramic Bearings oder dem Reset Racing gemacht.
Bei beiden konnte man zwar die Lager tauschen, aber die Ersatzteile kosteten mehr als die "Standard"-Lager z.B. von Shimano.
Seitdem ich wieder Shimano (BB90)verbaut habe, habe ich damit keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hajo310 (10. Mai 2014)

Heute ist mein SRAM GXP Lager angekommen.

Die Lager besitzen unterschiedliche Innendurchmesser und auch verschiedene Gewinde.

Mein Lager wurde leider spiegelverkehr produziert.
Das heißt, dass sich nach der Montage des Innenlagers die Kettenblätter auf der linken Seite befinden..


----------



## Sackmann (10. Mai 2014)

??? 
Ich hoffe das ist ein Scherz, den ich als nicht-Insider nur nicht verstehe. Erbitte Aufklärung!


----------



## Hajo310 (10. Mai 2014)

Nee, ernsthaft!

Die beiden Hälften haben unterschiedliche Innendurchmesser und das mit dem größerem Durchmesser ist auch mit -Drive Side- gekennzeichnet.

Fakt aber ist, dass es nur in die linke Seite zu schrauben geht.

Und die andere Lagerhälfte nur in die rechte Seite.

Deshalb lässt sich die SRAM Kurbel tatsächlich auch nur falsch herum einbauen.

Normalerweise geht das _-gar nicht-_, da ja ein Lager ein Rechtsgewinde und eines ein Linksgewinde besitzt.

Ich habe es etliche Male ausprobiert, auch im Beisein eines Bekannten.

Die Lager lassen sich anders nicht einbauen.

Ich denke, dass die Lager beim Einpressen in die Lagerschalen eventuell vertauscht worden sind?


----------



## slowbeat (10. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht ist das ein Lager für die Tandemkurbel die beim Stoker ja beidseitig Kettenblätter besitzt?

Was steht denn auf Lager und Verpackung drauf?


----------



## Hajo310 (10. Mai 2014)

Stimmt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich habe es gerade gefunden, es ist für ein Tandem bestimmt!

Na super!


----------



## Hajo310 (10. Mai 2014)

...unglaublich!!!!


----------



## slowbeat (10. Mai 2014)

In die Falle wär ich auch beinahe getappt als mein Lager tot war.

Im Laden meines Vertrauens hatte man nur ein Tandemlager und wir waren uns nicht sicher wo der Unterschied wäre.
Vorsichtshalber hab ich dann ein normales bestellt und wir haben verglichen...


----------



## Hajo310 (16. Mai 2014)

Moinsen!

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob es möglich ist, bei den Avid Bremsen wieder einen richtigen _Druckpunkt_ zu bekommen?

Ich musste Bremsbeläge wechseln und Bremsflüssigkeit ablassen, obwohl das System an sich dicht war und auch weiterhin ist.

Denn sonst hätten die neuen Beläge nicht montiert werden können.

Da die Bremsen aber nun auch schon bald eineinhalb Jahre alt werden, befürchte ich, da diese nun langsam "fertig" sind?!


----------



## damage0099 (16. Mai 2014)

Ach Quatsch: RICHTIG (!) entlüften und der Druckpunkt ist erste Sahne!
Wenn dieser weich ist, ist definitv Luft im System.


----------



## Hajo310 (16. Mai 2014)

Klingt natürlich gut aber wie soll da Luft hinein gekommen sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (16. Mai 2014)

Es ist einfach so, daß Bremsen mit Dot drin (wie z.B. Avid) einfach Wasser oder Luft ziehen....und ab und an evt. entlüftet werden müssen.
Bei Mineralöl auch oft so.
Kann sein, du hast nie Probleme damit, andere müssen 2x / Jahr entlüften.

Fakt ist, daß Luft drin ist und somit entlüftet werden muß.

Heißt: Entlüftungskit kaufen, das mit den normalen Spritzen reicht (alternativ selber basteln), neues Dot rein + wieder Spaß haben.
(Wenn du noch nie entlüftet hast, wirst bei Avid etwas länger brauchen.....ich machs mittlerweile im Schlaf  ).....


----------



## Hajo310 (16. Mai 2014)

O.k.....dann werde ich mir mal so ein Entlüftungskit zulegen.


----------



## damage0099 (16. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte als erstes das Standard-Kit.
Neulich, als ich dann Leitungen kürzte, bestellte ich mir das Professionelle.
Ein echter Unterschied....wenn man es oft benutzt.
Das normale tuts aber auch.....
Lies dich hier mal etwas rein, und / oder guck bei Youtube, sonst wirst 'n Elch!


----------



## bolg (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute, wie oft befüllt ihr eigentlich das Luftsystem am Reed (G2-Gabel, X-Fusion Dämpfer). Musste heute morgen heftige 3 bar nachfüllen, nachdem ich das im März das letzte Mal gemacht hatte. Ich war seit September wegen der Dämpfereinstellung am probieren und hab deswegen öfters mal gefüllt und wieder abgelassen.
Jetzt bin ich im übrigen wieder bei den Standardwerten angekommen. Ist für mich doch die beste Lösung.


----------



## bolg (18. Mai 2014)

Ah, Mist, falscher Thread. Aber vielleicht kann der Admin das ja verschieben.


----------



## Hajo310 (20. Mai 2014)

Die Bremse funktioniert wieder. Grund war nicht, dass sie entlüftet werden musste, vielmehr mussten etwa vier Tropfen Bremsflüssigkeit abgelassen werden. Nun besitzt sie auch wieder einen annähernd fühlbaren Druckpunkt.

Was passieren wird, wenn die Bremsbeläge sich der Verschleißgrenze nähern, ich weiß es nicht?

Denn es dürfte ja nun nicht mehr genügend Bremsflüssigkeit im System sein.

Trotz allem ist es mir schleierhaft, wie nach so kurzer Zeit sich in einem geschlossenen System zusätzliche Flüssigkeit (ich nehme an Wasser, da die Bremsflüssigkeit hydrostatisch ist), sammeln kann.

Da kann man nur froh sein, dass Avid keine Kfz- Bremsen baut!


----------



## bonzoo (22. Mai 2014)

Ich behaupte mal, dass sämtliche hydraulischen MTB Bremsen Luft "ziehen". Bei den AVID Bremsen macht sich das nur besonders schnell bemerkbar, da die Bremsen keinen vernünftigen Ausgleichsbehälter haben... Ich habe mein Alva öfters liegend im Auto transportiert. Nach dem Aufbau hatte ich keinen Druckpunkt, kurzes Pumpen und er war wieder da  Hab' dann irgendwann auf Hayes Prime Pro gewechselt und die Dinger sind unglaublich... kein Vergleich zur Elixir 9


----------



## Hajo310 (23. Mai 2014)

Ich bin da sicherlich etwas kritisch mit.

Aber in der heutigen Zeit kann es doch nicht so schwer sein, eine Bremse zu konstruieren, die dann auch min.zwei Jahre hält.

Das ist bei Lkw, Kfz, und auch Krafträdern seit etlichen Jahrzehnten möglich und auch kein (funktionelles-) Geheimnis mehr.

Schließlich müsste Avid ja auch eine zweijährige Garantie auf das Produkt geben, oder?

Ältere gebrauchte Trekkingräder z.B., haben dieses Problem auch nicht, wie ich feststellen konnte.

Eine Neubefüllungen einschließlich Entlüftung würde bei meinem Fachhändler pro Bremse 27,9 Euro kosten!

Wenn man dann noch die Kosten für die jährliche Wartung und Instandsetzung einer Reverb (100 Euro) mitrechnet, dann ist es preisgünstiger (Unterhaltskosten) sich ein Zweikraftrad zu zulegen.

Mein Nachbar schüttelt schon immer ungläubig mit dem Kopf, wenn es sieht, wie oft das Rad zerlegt und instandgesetzt werden muss.

Wie gesagt, ich denke, dass so eine Konstruktion schon (min) zwei Jahre halten und funktionieren sollte.


----------



## 4mate (23. Mai 2014)

Meine beiden Formula Oro K 18 aus 2006 tun nach wie vor vollkommen unauffällig
ihren Dienst und das, wofür sie gebaut wurden: Hervorragend bremsen! 

Das MTB kann man seitlich legen oder einen Tag oder länger auf dem 'Kopf' stehen
lassen, da wird keine Luft gezogen wie bei älteren Maguras und anderen.
So muss eine Bremse sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hajo310 (23. Mai 2014)

Ja, ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass diese Avid Bremsen entsorgt werden.

Funktion und Haltbarkeit sollte an solch einem MTB schon mittelfristig gegeben sein!


----------



## damage0099 (23. Mai 2014)

Also ich fahre 2x Avid Code: Eine richtig geile Bremse....hatte vorher den Formula-Oro-Schrott dran: Ok, kein entlüften notwendig, aber was mieseres bin ich noch nie gefahren!
Das ist schon unterste Schublade.....


----------



## Hajo310 (23. Mai 2014)

Mit so einem Rad kann man gern mal sechzig Kmh rollend bergab auf einer Straße erreichen.

Da sollte man dann schon Bremsen haben, die auch verlässlich sind, meine sind es nicht.

Und wenn sie dann bei Sommertemperaturen einfach zu machen, dann sind sie qualitativ einfach nicht brauchbar.


----------



## damage0099 (23. Mai 2014)

@Hajo310: Lies dich mal etwas in die "Bremsen-Geschichten" ein: JEDE!!!! kann was haben, muß aber nicht!
Von Shimano angefangen, über Magura, Hope und was nicht alles.
Mit etwas Wartung, was sicher nicht zuviel verlangt ist, kriegt man jede Bremse hin, die nicht defekt oder einfach eine Fehlkonstruktion ist.
Fahre meine Codes, habe sie gekürzt, sauber und richtig (!!!!!!!!!!!) entlüftet und habe 0.0 Probleme!
Bike liegt im Auto, steht aufm Kopf usw. usf.
Bremsen sind nun mal Geschmacksache.
Ich mag die Avids. Liegen mir einfach und ich persönlich finde sie klasse.
Jedem das seine....aber eine Bremse zu verdonnern, nur weil sie mal (wie soviele) entlüftet werden muß, ist etwas ********.

Nun bitte btt


----------



## 4mate (23. Mai 2014)

Hajo310 schrieb:


> Und wenn sie dann bei Sommertemperaturen einfach zu machen, dann sind sie qualitativ einfach nicht brauchbar.


Heißt das dass sie unter Sonneneinstrahlung selbsttätig bremsen?
Dann ist Wasser im System, das dehnt sich unter Wärme mehr aus als Bremsflüssigkeit.

@damage0099 : Interessant, die selbe Bremse und 2 vollkommen unterschiedliche Erfahrungen


----------



## Votec Tox (23. Mai 2014)

Genauso ist es, ich habe z.B. mit Avid (am Bergamont HT) bisher wirklich nur Probleme gehabt, auf Garantie sogar eine neue bekommen und trotzdem wieder... Mein örtlicher Radhändler und Schrauber weigert sich inzwischen und sagt ich soll sie wegwerfen und eine andere kaufen.
Mit Formula und Magura dagegen Null Probleme gehabt. Meine Formula The One am Ironwood ist einfach genial, sie bremst "gscheit" und auch im Winter bei -23 Grad die lange Skipiste runter ohne zu versagen oder Ärger zu bereiten.

Aber ich denke das ist wirklich sehr unterschiedlich, ich las hier im Forum mal den Spruch:
"Bei xxx gehen manche Bremsen nicht, bei Avid ist es anders herum..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hajo310 (23. Mai 2014)

Ja, wie gesagt, ich sehe das nur etwas kritischer.

Dass Bremsen sich einer Wartung unterziehen müssen, ist schon klar aber mir geht es hier um das "Zeitfenster".

Ist ja nun auch nicht weiter wild!

Habt ein angenehmes WE!


----------



## Hajo310 (29. Mai 2014)

Nachdem ich meine Griffe ersetzt habe, musste ich feststellen, dass die "SRAM Matchmaker- Schelle" gerissen ist.






Und während ich so bergab rolle, scheppert es ordentlich im Heck des Rades.

Wobei dies bereits der zweite Freilauf ist.





Die Kette wird hierbei vom Ritzel mitgeführt und wickelt sich in Laufrichtung ums Hinterrad.


----------



## slowbeat (18. Juni 2014)

Am Sonntag hatte ich bei ner CTF auf den schnellen Bergabstücken den Effekt, dass das Hinterrad beim Anbremsen von Kurven bei Geschwindigkeiten über 40 km/h abgehoben hat und das Rad nervös geschwänzelt hat. Das war ein wenig unangenehm, aber beherrschbar.
Das Rad hat G2s komplett.

Bei dem geringen Negativfederweg, der nötig ist um nicht ständig durchzuschlagen ist das für mich einigermaßen logisch.
Die Zugstufe fahre ich bislang auf 3 Klicks von offen.
Druckstufe wenn es nicht verblockt ist durchgängig auf "firm" weil die Fuhre sonst butterweich wirkt und bei jeder Welle hinten durchsackt.

Frage in die Runde: Ist das mit bloßem Zudrehen der Zugstufe in den Griff zu bekommen oder muss man damit leben weil der geringe Negativfederweg allein schuld ist?


----------



## slowbeat (15. Juli 2014)

Die Zugstufe zuzudrehen hat erwartungsgemäß nicht wirklich was gebracht.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Volumenspacern von Magura? 

Meine Idee wär, mit dem mittleren oder großen Spacer den degressiven Hinterbau auszugleichen und den Druck im Dämpfer anzupassen.
Hat das mal jemand probiert oder gibt es irgendwelche Meinungen dazu? Der extrem geringe Negativfederweg hinten ist echt ein Problem beim Reed, für mich jedenfalls.


----------



## Sackmann (15. Juli 2014)

Anstatt gleich den Volumenspacer zu verwenden, würde ich dir vorschlagen, dass du die Luftkammer schrittweise (jeweils 5ml) mit Öl füllst. Dadurch kannst du evtl. die Progression erzeugen, die du dir erwünscht. Normales Fahrrad-Gabelöl sollte dazu in Ordnung sein. Das Öl kannst du über den Ventilstutzen einfüllen, nachdem du den Ventileinsatz herausgedreht hast. Dabei das Bike so ausrichten, dass der Dämpfer mit dem dicken Ende nach oben schaut und das Öl so nach unten in die Luftkammer fließen kann. Das Ganze geht natürlich trotzdem auf eigene Gefahr. Ich tue das selbst bei meinen Bikes, um feinzutunen, weiß aber dass ich selbst dafür verantwortlich bin, falls dann etwas nicht mehr so tut, wie es soll.
Beim Befüllen solltest du aber immer einen kleinen Lappen benutzen, denn es kommt dann immer mal wieder etwas Öl mit der Luft, sobald du die Pumpe aufschraubst (je nach Dämpferstellung).


----------



## slowbeat (15. Juli 2014)

Habt Ihr intern die angebotenen Spacer mal ausprobiert an den G2s Rädern?


----------



## slowbeat (12. August 2014)

Hab die Sache mit dem Öl nun über ein paar Ausritte ausprobiert, da das Spacerset von Magura wohl nicht ganz so einfach zu bekommen ist.
Mein Radladen jedenfalls wartet auf einen Liefertermin.

Bin bei einer Ölmenge gelandet, die den Hub des Dämpfers beim Fahren (kein Hopser) um etwa 10mm beschneidet bei fast zwei bar geringerem Druck. Nicht das Öl begrenzt den Federweg, sondern das geringe Restvolumen in der Luftkammer.
Den Federweg vermisse ich nicht, Negativfederweg ist etwas mehr als üblich und fährt sich (für mich) deutlich besser.
Kein Duchsacken mehr bei Bodenwellen, Treppen oder anderen kräftigen Kompressionen, genug Negativfederweg um auch hart auf der Bremse das Hinterrad am Boden zu halten. Trotzdem werden alle Schläge brav und sensibel geschluckt.
Daneben ist der Hinterbau auf voll abgesenkter Position nicht mehr völlig starr, auch kein Nachteil.

Zum Herumspielen ist das Öl sicher nicht übel aber ich zahl ganz ehrllich lieber das Geld als die Sauerei durchzumachen - nein, ich bin kein Großverdiener.
Mal schaun welcher der Spacer ein ähnliches Ergebnis bringt. Wenn der große Spacer nicht reicht schau ich ob ich das Set bekomme.

Auf diesem Wege ein herzliches Danke für den Öltipp, Herr Sack.
Vielleicht ist das für andere auch hilfreich. Ich schreib wieder was wenn die Spacer da und getestet sind.


----------



## slowbeat (17. August 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Habt Ihr intern die angebotenen Spacer mal ausprobiert an den G2s Rädern?


Offensichtlich ja 
Hab grad das Öl wieder ausgekippt und die Luftkammer gereinigt.
So wie es ausssieht ist ab Werk der mittlere Spacer verbaut, man möge mich nicht drauf festlegen weil ich nur mit dem Bild auf der Maguraseite vergleichen kann.


----------



## loger (20. August 2014)

Nutze diesen Topic um zu Fragen, mit was für einer Grösse ihr ein Reed in XL resp. L fährt.
Ich selbst bin 190, 90cm Schrittlänge und gerade etwas hin- und hergerissen.


----------



## bonzoo (20. August 2014)

1,90m mit 92,5cm Schrittlänge - Mir war das Reed in L zu klein. Vor allem der grosse Sattelauszug hat mich gestört.

Kannst du eine Probefahrt machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelott (20. August 2014)

1,86m mit 90cm Schrittlänge. Haben den XL Rahmen. Da ich eher Touren lastig fahre passt alles, wenn's auf Wendigkeit ankommen soll dann eher L. Das Edison Evo habe ich in L bestellt.


----------



## bolg (20. August 2014)

loger schrieb:


> Nutze diesen Topic um zu Fragen, mit was für einer Grösse ihr ein Reed in XL resp. L fährt.
> Ich selbst bin 190, 90cm Schrittlänge und gerade etwas hin- und hergerissen.


Ein Freund fährt es mit 191 cm in L, ich mit 185 in M. Ergebnis ist, auf Trails ist das Reed unheimlich wendig und verspielt zu fahren, auf dem Standardwaldweg und für Touren halt etwas wenig Geradeauslauf. Aber trotzdem bekomme ich auch Touren um die 90 - 100 km hin. Kommt also drauf an, was du so fährst und wo du den Schwerpunkt hin legst.


----------



## loger (20. August 2014)

Danke schon einmal für die Antworten.
Ich fahre so ziemlich alles. Wenn ich von zu Hause starte, muss ich halt auch einmal etwas "einrollen", bis ein Singletrail in Sicht ist. Längere Touren in den Bergen gibt's auch mal, wie auch mal einen Bahnentour. Also runter und rauf, und gerne knifflige Singletrails. Daher hoffe ich, dass ich mit dem Reed richtig fahre. Nur die Grösse und Farbe ist noch offen.
Nach den Antworten tendiere ich eher zur kleineren Grösse (L)


----------



## Sackmann (20. August 2014)

Hi Loger, ich möchte das relativ kurze Sattelrohr beim Reed zu bedenken geben. Bei großen Leuten muss die Sattelstütze eben sehr weit ausgezogen werden, und das tut einem Rahmen und auch einer Satelstütze tendenziell nicht sonderlich gut. Bonzoo hat es ja auch schon erwähnt. Ich würde dir zu einem XL raten, wobei das natürlich auch von persönlichen Vorlieben abhängt. Ich fahre bei 87/88 Schrittlänge ein 48er Sitzrohr. Du hast mindestens 2cm längere Beine und bei einem Reed L ein 2cm kürzeres Sirzrohr. Ich sage nicht, dass dass nicht geht, aber dein Auszug wird wohl relativ lang werden. Teleskopstützen haben auch eine Mindesteinstecktiefe...


----------



## bolg (21. August 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hi Loger, ich möchte das relativ kurze Sattelrohr beim Reed zu bedenken geben. ..



Das war tatsächlich ein Problem, eine passende Sattelstütze mit ausreichendem Setback zu finden. Es wurde dann recht schnell etwas teurer.


----------



## loger (21. August 2014)

Eine verstellbare Sattelstütze ist Pflicht. Daher habe ich nochmals gemessen, resp. die vorhandenen Daten hervorgenommen.
Ich habe Oberkante Sattel bis Mitte Tretlager 825mm. 40mm ist der Sattel, bleibt also 785mm. Minus Sattelrohrlänge (L) von 460mm gibt noch eine Distanz von 325, welche die Sattelstütze machen muss. Eine Kindshock LEV 435mm minus Einbautiefe 120mm gibt nur noch 315mm. Wie macht ihr mit den langen Beinen das? Keine versenkbare Sattelstütze?
Meine Befürchtungen bei XL sind einfach, dass ich durch die 625mm Oberrohrlänge eine zu gestreckte Position erhalte..


----------



## bonzoo (21. August 2014)

Die Vecnum Moveloc sollte evtl. noch gehen. Besteht denn keine Möglichkeit, bei Bionicon vorbeizuschauen, um das Reed in L & XL zu fahren? Ich selbst glaube, dass du auf einen XL gut fahren kannst. Das Reedd & Alva fällt meiner Meinung nach eh etwas kürzer aus.


----------



## loger (21. August 2014)

zum Tegernsee fahren fällt aus Zeitgründen bis im Nov. weg. Wäre für mich ja einen Tagestrip.
Ich werde heute Abend meine vorhandenen Bikes nochmals messen und versuche, die Geometrie zu simulieren.
Eine Frage: Mitte Steuerrohr zu mitte Handlebar (ähnlich Vorbaulänge/-winkel): Was ist da der Bereich (nach vorne und nach oben), den man einstellen kann? Ist das in einem Radius verstellbar?
Und wie hoch ist Oberkante Steuerrohr zum Boden (resp. zu mitte Tretlager)?


----------



## bolg (21. August 2014)

Ich hab die Reverb 150 drin. Mit der komme ich gut zurecht. Tatsächlich baut das Reed rechtpasst kurz, was bei mir passt. Eine Carbonstütze von Syntace (bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ob's evtl auch ein anderer Hersteller war) hatte ich auch mal kurz im Visier. Eine ohne Setback geht mMn nicht. Den Versuch hatte ich auch, aber da war die Sitzposition unmöglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (21. August 2014)

@loger :
Versuch nicht zu viel zu simulieren. Da spielen Lenker, Sattelstützensetback, Sattel, ... und so weiter mit rein, wie sich ein Bike anfühlt. Du wirst das nicht so simulieren können, dass es sich genau so anfühlt wie ein Reed.
Ich habe aber mal eben eine Zeichnung gemacht, an der du siehst, was beim aktuellen Twin-Lock einstellbar ist:




Du kannst das ganze Twin-Lock Paket an zwei Positionen montieren (62.5 oder 50.5 vom Steuerrohr weg). Die Lenkerschellen an sich kannst du dann nochmals um deutlich mehr als 45° in beide Richtungen von der hier gezeigten Stellung rotieren, um Länge und Höhe anzupassen.
Mehr kann ich da leider wirklich nicht weiterhelfen, da ich ehrlich keine Zeit habe, um jetzt den Stack mit der G2s Gabel im Reed zu simulieren. Da müsste ich alte CAD Daten rauskramen und neue Baugruppen erstellen, usw...
Das wäre doch ein wenig viel des Guten.
Aber wie schon gesagt, mit "alten" Rahmen zu versuchen, eine Geometrie zu simulieren wird sich meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich ausgehen. Darfst es aber natürlich trotzdem gerne machen. ;-)

Hoffe es hilft dennoch.

@bolg : Du fährst auch ein M bei 185, das ist ohnehin schon grenzwertig. Dass du eine Stütze mit Setback brauchst, ist schon fast klar. Umso mehr verwundert es mich, dass du sagst, dass es dir mit Reverb passt, nachdem du ja auch sagst, dass eine OHNE Setback eigentlich nicht geht. Denn die Reverb hat kein Setback. ;-)


----------



## loger (21. August 2014)

Danke dir schon mal für die Daten. Ist mir natürlich klar, dass ich niemals eine 1:1 Simulation hinkriege. Ich versuche nur, die gestreckte Position zu simulieren. Ich hatte jetzt rein vom Papier her das Gefühl, das Reed baut eher lang. Gefühlt scheint dies aber anders zu sein. Ein fehlendes Setback könnte aber auch eine Erklärung dazu sein. Wir werden sehen...


----------



## bolg (21. August 2014)

@Sackmann 
Komisch, meine hat ein Setback von so ca 25mm. Hab sie gebraucht gekauft - vielleicht ein älteres Modell?


----------



## Sackmann (21. August 2014)

Da würde ich gerne mal ein Bild dazu sehen. Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass es sowas jemals gab, alte Modellreihen eingeschlossen. Und 150 gibt´s ja auch nicht seit Beginn der Reverb. Also bitte stell doch mal ein Bild rein. 
Jedenfalls kommt man mit Teleskopstütze (und Reverb und LEV sind da beide ohne Setback) mit der Sitzposition noch etwas nach vorne im Vergleich zu unserer normalen Stütze. Spielt aber für die Bemessung der Oberrohrlänge natürlich keine Rolle.


----------



## bolg (21. August 2014)

Jetzt bin ich doch neugierig geworden, was ich da verbaut habe.  Foto folgt noch. Auf jeden Fall passt das so jetzt, ich nehme aber vorsorglich mal die Angaben zu meiner Sattelstütze zurück.


----------



## Sackmann (21. August 2014)

Haha, dacht ich's mir doch. Also, wir sind trotzdem gespannt auf dein Foto. Komisch nur, dass dir eine andere Stütze ohne Setback überhaupt nicht gepasst hat. Sollten da etwa nackte Zahlen mal wieder den Kopf ausgetrickst haben? *duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (22. August 2014)

Nee, eigentlich eher das Gegentum! Ich hab nen Freund der ständig schraubt. Wenn ich was an Einzelteilen benötige, dann frag ich den erst mal. Bei der Sattelstütze ging das dann etwa so: Du, ich brauch eine Sattelstütze mit Setback von ca 25 - 30 mm und 480mm Länge! Er hat mir die in die Hand gedrückt, es stand Reverb drauf und gepasst hat's auch. Die Höhenverstellung war ein nettes Schmankerl so neben bei, welches ich inzwischen sehr gerne nutze. Um weitere Details hab ich mich dann nicht gekümmert. Du merkst, ich gehöre nicht zu denen, die irgendwelche Tabellen auswendig lernen. Hauptsache es fährt sich gut, funktioniert und ist belastbar.
Inzwischen ist allerdings meine Neugierde geweckt. Ich mess das mal am Wochende durch. Wie gesagt, Foto folgt und wahrscheinlich gibts dann was zu lachen  !

Ach so, noch so nebenbei: Ich hatte eine Shannon Sattelstütze ohne Setback (500mmm - einmal gefahren, braucht die jemand?) eingebaut. Das ging tatsächlich gar nicht. Danach kam die Reverb rein, was dann von der Sitzposition deutlich besser war. Die hat gefühlt sicher ein Setback .


----------



## bolg (22. August 2014)

So, jetzt habe ich mein Foto von der Reverb ...... gibt es hier so was wie eine Wall of Shame?

Das Setback beträgt geschlagene 0 mm! Aber die Aufnahme für die Sattelstreben ist schön lang, so dass ich den sehr weit nach hinten schieben konnte und mir meine gefühlten 25 mm Setback beschert hat.

Und das Foto zu posten spare ich mir - ist mir doch etwas zu peinlich!


----------



## skask (19. September 2014)

Das Rahmengewicht des Reed wird ja mit 2,3 kg angegeben. Da muss ich dann aber noch 200gr für die Verstelleinheit draufrechnen, oder?


----------



## Sackmann (19. September 2014)

Was? 2,3 kg für einen Reed Rahmen? Wo wird denn das angegeben? Alu-Rahmen mit 150mm Federweg und 2,3kg? Das kann nicht stimmen.  Wer würde da noch Carbon machen? 
Hab gerade mal einen grünen Reed Rahmen nachgewogen: 2,8kg in Größe M
Dämpfer inklusive Adapter wiegt 377g (ebenfalls gerade nachgewogen). Unser Adapter alleine wiegt 120g.


----------



## skask (19. September 2014)

Auf eurer Homepage beim schnellen Überblick. Gesamtgewicht 12,4kg, Rahmen 2,3kg.


----------



## Sackmann (19. September 2014)

In "Übersicht" steht tatsächlich 2,3 kg. Bei "Produktmerkmale" ist das Gewicht hingegen richtig angegeben. Also nochmal: Es sind 2,8kg in Größe M bei einem heute persönlich nachgemessenen Reed-Rahmen ohne Dämpfer in grün.


----------



## skask (20. September 2014)

Wie verändert sich der Federweg durch das "Überstrecken"? Gar nicht, sondern nur das Ansprechverhalten?


----------



## slowbeat (15. Juni 2015)

Die erste CTF des Jahres war am Sonntag, natürlich mit dem Reed, das lange Zeit ungenutzt herumstand.
Auf dem Weg zum Start hab ich mich an mein Problem vom Vorjahr erinnert.
Auf der Bremse stehend ist das Heck immer bei Bodenwellen ausgebrochen, das war nicht wirklich angenehm.

Bin mit voll zugedrehter Zugstufe losgefahren.
Die Passage, in der ich letztes Jahr bei topspeed bei jeder Welle ein gelupftes Hinterrad hatte, war super fahrbar.
Ich hab etwas mit der Zugstufe gespielt (so 3 Klicks auf offen, dosiert) und voll zugedreht war echt das Beste für die Tour.
Dafür musste ich auch nirgends den Druckstufenhebel antasten, war immer offen.
CTF is ja meißt Forstweg, so fuhr ich auch meißt halb abgesenkt. Das ging auch in leicht holprigen Abwärtspassagen ganz gut, nur für ruppige Passagen hab ich vollen Federweg aufgefahren. Komfortabel ist das Heck so nicht mehr, dafür aber sicher in der Bodenhaftung.


----------



## slowbeat (14. Juli 2015)

In einem Anfall von Wahnsinn hab ich mich nochmal dem Dämpfer zugewadt.
Diesmal ließ sich die Unterlegscheibe, die über dem Volumenspacer sitzt mit etwas Klopfen endlich zur Bewegung überreden.
Die Nachbarschaft wusste dann auch Bescheid, dass ich einen fundamentalen Durchbruch geschafft hab.

Heut hab ich dem Dämpfer mal mit großem Spacer auf den Zahn gefühlt.
Um den Federweg sinnvoll zu nutzen hab ich fast 50% Negativfederweg.
Abgesenkt gibt es keine vollständige Überstreckung mehr, dafür federt hinten dann sogar was.
Im  Abfahrtsmodus ist das Tretlager einen guten Tacken niedriger und der Lenkkopfwinkel logischerweise deutlich flacher.
Die Zugstufe kann ich gefühlt etwas aufdrehen, aber sicher nicht viel.

Ich behalte das mal im Auge und berichte bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## slowbeat (21. Juli 2015)

Reedfahrer mögen das kennen: Die Schaltzughülle drückt immer mal auf das Schaltwerk, das dann den Schaltsprung auf das kleinste Ritzel verweigert.

Meine Lösung:
Avid Rollamajig (NOS gekauft) plus eine Nokon-Perle:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (21. Juli 2015)

Außer dass der Lack so langsam vom Schaltwerk gescheuert ist, hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme. Aber gute Idee, falls es mal so weit kommen sollte.


----------



## slowbeat (21. Juli 2015)

Ich denk mal mit ner V-Brake Umlenkung kann man das auch hinkriegen.

Die originale Zugverlegung ist echt scheiße.
Mich hat das die letzten zwei Sonntage auf den CTF immer genervt, wenn mal recht eben freie Fahrt mit Vollgas angesagt war.
Ständig Geklimper und Geratter, 42-13 ist dann halt auch nicht ausreichend um Anschluss zu halten.


----------



## slowbeat (22. Juli 2015)

Der große Volumenspacer von Magura war fürs Reed echt zu mächtig.
Ich fahre jetzt wieder mit dem original verbauten Mittleren und einer nach Gefühl eingefüllten Menge Öl in beiden Luftkammern.

Das Beste Reed, das ich je hatte:
Selbst voll abgesenkt wird das Heck nicht mehr voll überstreckt und reagiert noch auf Unebenheiten.
Voll aufgefahren hab ich etwa 35-40% SAG und kann den Federweg voll nutzen.
Mit voll zugedrehter Zugstufe passt die Bodenhaftung, auf Trails mit Anliegern (gibts hier kaum) kommt die Druckstufe auf "Firm" dazu.
Wenn ich mal dazu komme, zu messen, wie viel Öl ich reingekippt hab, werd ich den großen Spacer passend beschneiden.


----------



## slowbeat (18. August 2015)

Frage an die Reed-Fahrer:
Wie lang ist der Dämpferkolben im ausgefahrenen Zustand denn von Luftkammerdichtung bis Adapter?


----------



## bolg (18. August 2015)

Bei dem Magura-Dämpfer in Downhillposition 63 mm unbelastet.


----------



## slowbeat (18. August 2015)

Super, vielen Dank!

Ich hab grad meinen Dämpfer ausgebaut und das Öl, das ich in Negativ- und Positivkammer hatte, abgelassen und versucht mit Fett das selbe Setup zu bekommen.

Für alle Bastler:
Versucht mal, die Negativkammer mit Fett so weit zu verkleinern, dass die der Kolben ohne Druck nur noch 49mm ab Kammerdichtung herausragt, bei mir mit Druck dann 55mm. Dazu muss die Positivkammer noch so weit verkleinert werden, dass die Endprogression ausreicht, dort braucht es deutlich weniger Füllmaterial.

Ich hab jetzt deutlich weniger Federweg hinten, dafür kann ich mit nennenswertem Negativfederweg fahren.
Selbst voll abgesenkt federt es hinten, so kann man sehr angenehm lange Distanzen zurücklegen.
Bergab rauscht dafür der Heck nicht so unkontrolliert durch.


----------



## skask (14. November 2015)

Ich wieder 

Welche Rahmengröße bei 1,80m und SL85cm? Tendiere zu L, bin aber nicht ganz sicher ob M nicht auch passen würde. Fahre nicht sehr technisch.


----------



## bolg (14. November 2015)

@skask - Ich hatte zuerst das Reed in M bei 185cm und SL 91. Habs mir dann aber in L noch mal gekauft und das ist für meine überwiegend eher streckenorientierte Fahrerei dann doch die bessere Wahl. Natürlich nicht mehr ganz so wendig wie der M Rahmen, aber dafür auch nicht mehr so nervös..


----------



## skask (14. November 2015)

M hat sich eh erledigt, gibt ja nur noch L und XL.

Muss morgen mein momentanes mal genau ausmessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (15. November 2015)

Am Reach ändert sich von M zu L recht wenig. Und ich hab ursprünglich auch nur gewechselt, weil ich einfach keine Sattelstütze gefunden habe, welche ausreichend Setback und Länge vorweisen konnte. Ich würde aber bei deinen Maßen das L nehmen. Einfach wegen dem Handling auf Trails.


----------



## skask (16. November 2015)

Mit Sacki telefoniert -> Größenproblem gelöst -> Konto leer.

L ists geworden. Hoffe in 3 Wochen mit Bildern dienen zu können.


----------



## bolg (16. November 2015)

... Welche Farbe?


----------



## Atos62 (16. November 2015)

skask schrieb:


> Mit Sacki telefoniert -> Größenproblem gelöst -> Konto leer.


Verkettung glücklicher Umstände ;-)


----------



## skask (16. November 2015)

Grün-blau, also ltd.


----------



## slowbeat (16. November 2015)

skask schrieb:


> Grün-blau, also ltd.


Beste Farbe nach dem Türkis-Lila, das es leider nicht mehr gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (20. November 2015)

Heute müsste es kommen


----------



## bolg (20. November 2015)

Fotos nicht vergessen !!!


----------



## skask (20. November 2015)

Natürlich wirds Fotos geben!


----------



## skask (20. November 2015)

Wie versprochen, noch ganz zittrig vor Aufregung


----------



## skask (20. November 2015)

Kann erst jetzt Vollzug melden, die Arbeit hat gestört:









Gelandet bin ich bei 13,3 kg  (incl Pedale). Rechnerisch, von meinem Hardtail aus, hätten es 450gr mehr sein müssen. Der Rahmen mit Gabel scheint wirklich sehr leicht zu sein  . Habe das Wiegen vergessen 

Nochmal danke an Bionicon. Habe dreimal noch angerufen weil mir immer noch etwas einfiel, was eventuell nicht im Lieferumfang sein könnte. Ich bekam aber immer die gleiche Antwort: "Ist dabei". 

Morgen Bad streichen, mittags soll es dann etwas aufklaren


----------



## skask (21. November 2015)

Testfahrt zum Bäcker bestanden  . Kurze 28% Steigung im Sitzen absolviert, das hab ich trotz Talas noch nie geschafft. Heute nachmittag noch ne Hausrunde, morgen dann das Leitungsgewirr passend machen.
Gewichtstechnisch fiel mir noch ein, dass durch den Wegfall vieler Adapter auch einiges eingespart wird. Hinten und vorne keine Bremsadapter, die X12 Ausfallenden aus Alu wiegen auch einiges weniger als die Schnellspannerenden aus Stahl. Die Schraubachsen sind auch leichter als welche mir Schnellspanner. Als Lenker ist ein Havoc Carbon mit 750mm Breite montiert, auch schon wieder 110gr zum Serienteil. Bremsen Hope Tech3E4 (leichter als XT, trotz 4 Kolben), Schaltung XTR (3x10) bis auf den Umwerfer. Da bleibt der originale X9 bis er kaputtgeht. Laufräder Hope Pro2 EVO mit DT Revolution/Competition und Flow EX. Vorne Hans Dampf, hinten Specialized Purgatory in 2,3.

Meine Frau meint die Farbgebung wäre bei Ghostbusters abgeschaut  Und ausserdem möchte sie zum Tegernsee


----------



## bolg (21. November 2015)

Die roten Bremsen/Naben kommen richtig gut in der Farbkombination zum Rahmen. Schönes Rad geworden


----------



## skask (21. November 2015)

Bei der STEALTH-Optik wollte ich noch etwas Farbe reinbringen 

Regen hin oder her, Hausrunde musste sein. Ca 20km/465hm.

-die feinfühlige Bedienung des Bioniconsystems will geübt sein
-Mountainbiken geht auch komfortabel. Die Sitzposition passt. Zwar nur wenig Sattelüberhöhung, aber trotzdem Druck auf dem Pedal
-der Dämpfer quietscht und hat 2bar verloren.

Mein Centurion No Pogo hatte ich mehrere Jahre, mein Votec F7 auch. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass sich die deutsche Erfolgsgeschichte fortsetzt. Alles "Ausländische" hatte kürzere Verweilzeiten bei mir.


----------



## bolg (21. November 2015)

Von Centurion hatte ich zuerst das Elevator und dann das Backfire. Von dem habe ich immer noch die Hörnchen (auch am Reed - ich mag es, umgreifen zu können) . Auf denen steht auch noch NoPogo.


----------



## slowbeat (21. November 2015)

skask schrieb:


> Bei der STEALTH-Optik wollte ich noch etwas Farbe reinbringen


Ich kann Dir versichern, dass eine rote Race Face Turbine Kurbel ganz hervorragend in das Farbenspiel passen würde 

Sie ist natürlich nicht ganz so leicht, wie die IksTehErr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (21. November 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> rote Race Face Turbine Kurbel



Wenn würde es eine Hope geben.

Die XTR gibts halt bei Rose für 229,- (http://www.rosebikes.de/produkte/sh...ge=1&order=topseller&count=16#anchor_products), und wiegt nur 700gr. Bei der Kettenstrebe gehts aber recht eng zu, etwa 4mm Abstand sind noch. Hatte aber keine Probleme, ist sausteif, die XTR. Und zum Pedalieren finde ich den kleinen Q-Faktor gut, fast wie Rennrad. Das 24 KB wird noch durch ein 22er ersetzt, aber erst wenns verschlissen ist!


----------



## slowbeat (21. November 2015)

skask schrieb:


> Wenn würde es eine Hope geben.
> 
> Die XTR gibts halt bei Rose für 229,- (http://www.rosebikes.de/produkte/sh...ge=1&order=topseller&count=16#anchor_products), und wiegt nur 700gr. Bei der Kettenstrebe gehts aber recht eng zu, etwa 4mm Abstand sind noch. Hatte aber keine Probleme, ist sausteif, die XTR. Und zum Pedalieren finde ich den kleinen Q-Faktor gut, fast wie Rennrad. Das 24 KB wird noch durch ein 22er ersetzt, aber erst wenns verschlissen ist!


Naja, die Hope wär mir etwas zu sehr "gewollt", dann lieber XTR.
Ich wollt nur anmerken, dass das Rot der Turbine ganz gut ins Gesamtbild passt.
Wo mir da einfällt: gibt doch so nen Forumseloxierer, der macht sicher auch XTR rot.


----------



## skask (21. November 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Wo mir da einfällt: gibt doch so nen Forumseloxierer, der macht sicher auch XTR rot.


Geld ist gerade alle 

Und irgendwie steh ich auf Hope. Hatte noch nie was Schlechtes von denen. Ersatzteilversorgung und Support sind auch Spitzenklasse.


----------



## skask (21. November 2015)

Dass an der Gabel keine Ventilkäppchen drauf sind, ist vermutlich nicht normal?


----------



## slowbeat (21. November 2015)

skask schrieb:


> Dass an der Gabel keine Ventilkäppchen drauf sind, ist vermutlich nicht normal?


nee. Ruf am Montag mal dort an, dann hast Du die spätestens Freitags.


----------



## skask (21. November 2015)

Fahr ich Montag beim Reifenhändler vorbei, dann hab ich sie gleich. Hat wohl jemand vergessen draufzumachen.


----------



## Wupperbike (22. November 2015)

skask schrieb:


> Fahr ich Montag beim Reifenhändler vorbei, dann hab ich sie gleich. Hat wohl jemand vergessen draufzumachen.


----------



## Wupperbike (22. November 2015)

Schönes Teil, Glückwunsch.

du könntest den B-Odo Adapter am Dämpfer um 180 Grad drehen, dann sind die Schlauchanschlüsse schön oben unter dem Oberrohr verdeckt und geschützt.
Respekt für das Gesamtgewicht, mein Reed ist fast 1 kg schwerer mit XT und DT Swiss E1900 LRS.

Allzeit gute Fahrt.


----------



## skask (22. November 2015)

Bodo geht nicht anders rum, ein Leitungsabgang stößt dann ans Oberrohr.  Schon probiert. Bei S+M gehts, Bei L+XL nicht Ein bisschen feilen würde helfen, aber erst nach Garantieende 

XTR statt XT: -200gr
Laufräder: -150gr
keine versenkbare Stütze: -350-450gr
Carbonlenker: -110gr
Flite Carbonio: -100gr
Hope E4 statt XT: -60gr

War halt schon alles vorhanden, habe nur den Rahmen getauscht. Mein Reed ist jetzt 1,5kg schwerer als das 456carbon. Aber merken tu ich das nicht. Das Gesamtsystem ist immer 100kg+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VAN HALEN (23. November 2015)

Hey wupperbike, schönes Reed 

Kennst Du das schon ?


----------



## skask (23. November 2015)

Aha, die "Christl von der Post" ?

Ist ein M, oder?


----------



## VAN HALEN (24. November 2015)

Mein "Dienstfahrrad" 



Habe ich aber glaube ich schon mal geposted.
Unglaublich wie viele Leute mich unterwegs auf das Posthorn anquatschen.
Ja, ist ein M Rahmen.


----------



## skask (6. Dezember 2015)

So langsam klappts mit uns beiden.

Vorne jetzt 203er Scheibe, passt vom Feeling her besser zu 183 hinten.
Sattelstütze ohne Kröpfung montiert, passt besser.
Die Geo-Verstellung klappt jetzt auch viiieeel besser, ich treffe schon Zwischenstufen. Weiß gar nicht warum ich das vor einem Jahr geschrieben habe:



skask schrieb:


> ...... Leider brauch ich kein Bionicon.....


 Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern


----------



## bolg (6. Dezember 2015)

skask schrieb:


> So langsam klappts mit uns beiden.
> 
> Vorne jetzt 203er Scheibe, passt vom Feeling her besser zu 183 hinten.
> Sattelstütze ohne Kröpfung montiert, passt besser.
> ...


Gelle, wenn man die Geoverstellung mal gefahren ist, weiß man nicht mehr, wie es ohne überhaupt möglich war den Berg hoch zu kommen.


----------



## skask (6. Dezember 2015)

bolg schrieb:


> Gelle, wenn man die Geoverstellung mal gefahren ist, weiß man nicht mehr, wie es ohne überhaupt möglich war den Berg hoch zu kommen.



Geklappt hats ja auch, nur nicht so bequem und easy. Das ist wie ein zusätzlicher Gang 

Und jetzt muss ich gleich mal wieder testen gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki_d (9. Dezember 2015)

Kann mir einer von euch sagen was für ein Sattelstützmaß das Reed hat?


----------



## slowbeat (9. Dezember 2015)

30,9mm sollte das sein.


----------



## skask (9. Dezember 2015)

Sind es ganz genau.


----------



## volki_d (9. Dezember 2015)

Das ging ja schnell. Vielen Dank.


----------



## skask (10. Dezember 2015)

Was gibts Neues?

-Vorbau in der hinteren Position montiert
-XTR Kurbel hatte nur etwa 2mm Abstand zur Kettenstrebe und striff gelegentlich am drumgewickelten Schlauch -> SLX Kurbel verbaut, 5mm mehr Abstand und 118gr schwerer.
-Versucht Kabelgewirr zu ordnen -> neuer Thread "Luftkleitung kürzen"


----------



## skask (3. Januar 2016)

So langsam wirds was. Vorbau in der hinteren Position, Sattelstütze ohne Versatz -> bequeme Sitzposition. Vorbau vordere Position -> Racemässig. Bin froh den L-Rahmen genommen zu haben. (M gabs eh keine mehr  ) Hat Sacki gut gemacht mir der Beratung  , danke.

Mit weissen Felgen gefällts mir irgendwie besser


----------



## skask (9. Januar 2016)

Welche Bremsscheibengröße ist denn jetzt eigentlich *offiziell* für die 160mm Gabel freigegeben?


----------



## skask (10. Januar 2016)

Habt ihr auch schon die integrierte Tachohalterung an der Doppelbrücke entdeckt?






Erst wollte ich die Tachohalterung auf einen Flaschenkorken montieren und diesen in das Steuerrohr drücken. Aber die 2 Laschen der Halterung, die sich um den Lenker schmiegen und per Gummi verbunden werden, liesen sich weit genug zusammendrücken um ins Rohr zu passen. Hält gut und ist sehr geschützt.


----------



## skask (21. September 2016)

Da Sacki seine Revive nur als Stealth anbieten will , darf man in das Reed Sattelrohr ein Löchlein dafür bohren??? Bitte bitte


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. September 2016)

skask schrieb:


> Da Sacki seine Revive nur als Stealth anbieten will , darf man in das Reed Sattelrohr ein Löchlein dafür bohren??? Bitte bitte


Wenn das loch dann da ist, wird es auch benutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (22. September 2016)

Ich möchte aber gerne wissen wo das Loch hinkommt. Bei Rotwild gabs doch sogar mal eine Bohrschablone zum selbst bohren.


----------



## skask (31. März 2017)

Wenn ich vorne auf dem 22er und hinten auf dem 36 bin und das Bioniconsystem etwa halb betätige, dann läuft die Kette auch dem unteren Unwetterblech (xt für 2fach) Habt ihr das auch? Ist das bei einem 24 Kettenblatt auch?


----------



## damage0099 (1. April 2017)

Kannst den Umwerfer evtl. tiefer montieren?
Oder ist ein ein directmount?


----------



## bolg (1. April 2017)

Bei Rahmengröße M hatte ich das auch schon in der Kombi 24/34, bei L passt's! Du hast dein Reed auf 2x11 aufgebaut?


----------



## skask (1. April 2017)

Ist ein direktmount. Und 2x10, irgendwo muss man ja sparen. Werde mir Mal ein 24 er besorgen, kostet ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## Atos62 (1. April 2017)

Das ist icht selten. Musste etwas an der Schwinge abfeilen, ansonsten drückt diese beim Einfedern gegen den Umwerfer. Setze ich diesen höher streift die Kette ab 30z abwärts...
Habe directmount, Größe M, Kettenblatt oval (23Z).


----------



## skask (1. April 2017)

Kaum setzt man die Lesebrille auf und schaut sichs im Fahrradständer an.....
Es hat nicht unten auf dem Quersteg zwischen den Leitblechen geschliffen sondern an der Niet die das unten zusammenhält. Die letzten 10mm 2mm nach innen gebogen und schon ist Ruhe. Alles andere funzt wie gehabt.

Rahmen L, Umwerfer XT 2fach. Nirgendwo gefeilt oder so, sind noch 6 Monate Gewährleistung drauf.


----------



## skask (14. April 2017)

Heute eine schöne Runde gefahren. Leider bin ich immer früher ko als das Reed.









12,6 kg komplett so wie es da steht. (Rahmengröße L) Das einzige Carbonteil ist der Lenker, weil er halt so schön bequem ist. Wollte ihn eigentlich immer kürzen, aber so schlecht fühlen sich 800mm gar nicht an.

Mensch Bionicon, 27,5 verträgt der Rahmen locker, wie beim Evo eine kürzere Sitzstrebe und schon passt die Geo. Dann noch die Option 120 oder 140, mit Bioniconsystem oder NBS, 26 oder 27,5. Der Rahmen ist doch schon entwickelt, sieht gut aus, hat fast nur gerade Rohre, deshalb ist er ja so stabil.

Ich kenne einige Biker die sich nur deshalb nichts Neues kaufen weil sie kein 29" und kein 27,5" wollen. Die wollten auch kein 24", ist auch tot ( wer erinnert sich noch?) Wer seine guten Teile behalten will nimmt 26", der Rest kann ja mit 27,5" einsteigen. Der Rahmen hat nur bewährte Standards, alles toll.
Da könntet ihr doch mit wenig Aufwand eine tolle Produkterweiterung haben. Noch ein Löchlein für Sackis Revive und alles ist Up to Date.


Edit: Gelogen, der Flaschenhalter ist auch aus Carbon.


----------



## skask (22. April 2017)

12,3 kg. Geburtstag ist zwar erst morgen, aber ich durfte heute schon testen 
Oben und unten fehlt ein Gang, aber kann ich verschmerzen. Dafür kein Umwerfer mehr, sieht sehr ordentlich aus am Lenker. Bioniconknopf links, Schalten rechts.
Leider hat der Schaltzug sehr viel Reibung intern, obwohl ich sogar eine neue Aussenhülle verwendet habe. Bei  Runterschalten auf die kleinen Ritzel  flutscht es nicht so  recht und generell hoher Kraftaufwand. Muss Montag mal nach was leichtgängigem schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (22. April 2017)

Also hat 2x auf 1x nur 300g gebracht?


----------



## skask (22. April 2017)

Ja. Habe aber von XTR 980 auf GX umgebaut. Also Luxusklasse auf Mittelklasse. Linker Shifter + Umwerfer +Schaltzug mit Hülle 280gr. 2 Kettenblätter 100gr. Dafür wiegt die GX Kassette 50gr mehr als die XT und das Hope Kettenblatt 40gr. Also eigentlich nur 290gr leichter  Da ich auch den Freilauf auf XD wechseln musste sind da allerdings noch 9 gr rausgesprungen.

Mit einer XX Kassette haste dann aber gleich nochmal 130 gr rausgeholt, für schlappe 250€ 

Die GX Kassette ist komplett aus Stahl, auch das 42er Ritzel. Ich hoffe das hält ne Weile. Aber eben 384gr. Die Gruppe war gerade bei BC im Angebot (€199). Das Hope Kettenblatt €50. Leider kostet so ein Tune Freilauf €135,-, das tat schon weh.


----------



## damage0099 (22. April 2017)

Danke, Skask, für die Info!
Wollte auch schon auf 1x.....
Bleibe aber bei oldschool 2x10


----------



## skask (22. April 2017)

Mein Umwerfer hat mich genervt. Hab ihn nicht tief genug runter bekommen. So hat bei Uphillstellung und 22er Kettenblatt immer was geschliffen. Hatte schon früher  mal die 1x10 Bastellösung mit 42er und 16er ausprobiert. Aber die Schaltperformance mit dem 16er war suboptimal, mit dem 42er auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Meine Frau hatte nun ein Einsehen  .


----------



## MixL (23. April 2017)

skask schrieb:


> Mein Umwerfer hat mich genervt. Hab ihn nicht tief genug runter bekommen. So hat bei Uphillstellung und 22er Kettenblatt immer was geschliffen. Hatte schon früher  mal die 1x10 Bastellösung mit 42er und 16er ausprobiert. Aber die Schaltperformance mit dem 16er war suboptimal, mit dem 42er auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Meine Frau hatte nun ein Einsehen  .


Hatte das gleiche Problem mit dem Umwerfer...habe zur Feile gegriffen, seit dem schleift nix mehr. 
Bin in Summe mit 2x10 sehr zufrieden, vor Allem die 22x36 Übersetzung möchte ich nicht missen!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (23. April 2017)

skask schrieb:


> 12,3 kg. Geburtstag ist zwar erst morgen, aber ich durfte heute schon testen
> Oben und unten fehlt ein Gang, aber kann ich verschmerzen. Dafür kein Umwerfer mehr, sieht sehr ordentlich aus am Lenker. Bioniconknopf links, Schalten rechts.
> Leider hat der Schaltzug sehr viel Reibung intern, obwohl ich sogar eine neue Aussenhülle verwendet habe. Bei  Runterschalten auf die kleinen Ritzel  flutscht es nicht so  recht und generell hoher Kraftaufwand. Muss Montag mal nach was leichtgängigem schauen.


Mit Sackis Shifty kannst du deine Schaltperformance enorm erhöhen! Ob das bei dir der reibungsbedingte Flaschenhals ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber der Shifty bringt 10x mehr, als ich erwartet hatte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (23. April 2017)

Je älter ich werde, umso weniger halte ich von Bastellösungen. Soll aber keine Kritik sein. Außerdem wollte ich doch eh auf 1x11, war nur zu geizig. Jetzt ist passiert und gar nicht schlecht. Morgen noch eine gute Shimano Zugaussenhülle kaufen und dann sollte das flutschen.


----------



## skask (23. April 2017)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Mit Sackis Shifty kannst du deine Schaltperformance enorm erhöhen! Ob das bei dir der reibungsbedingte Flaschenhals ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber der Shifty bringt 10x mehr, als ich erwartet hatte!


Wusste gar nicht dass der auch 11fach kann  . Zugaussenhülle sollte aber passen, man hörts im Zug quietschen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (23. April 2017)

skask schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht dass der auch 11fach kann  . Zugaussenhülle sollte aber passen, man hörts im Zug quietschen.


das der auch 11fach kann? Der Shifty ist ein kugelgelagertes Rädchen zum Ersatz des Rädchens, das im Schaltwerk den Zug führt. Oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden?


----------



## skask (23. April 2017)

Achso, habs verwechselt mir dem Shifter für die Sattelstütze. Aber der heißt ja Triggy.
Jetzt erstmal Zugaussenhülle, dann weiter. 2 Dinge auf einmal hat sich bei mir nicht bewährt, verwirrt mich nur


----------



## skask (24. April 2017)

Gescheite Zugaussenhülle montiert, schon flutschts. Shifty ist aber abgespeichert.


----------



## skask (11. Juni 2017)

Mit wieviel SAG fahrt ihr euer Reed eigentlich? Sacki hat ja Mal 9-11mm, also 20% empfohlen. Damit nutze ich aber nur etwa 50% des Federwegs. Mit 15mm, also 30 %, nutze ich schon etwa 75%. Bin am Überlegen den Spacer aus dem Dämpfer rauszubauen um die Progression zu verringern. (Es funktioniert gerade alles, irgendwas muss man ja tun).


----------



## slowbeat (12. Juni 2017)

Ich weiß ja nicht wo Du so rumfährst, ich konnte nur mit geringem Negativfederweg vernünftig fahren, weil das Heck sonst übel durchgerauscht ist. Offenbar ist die Kinematik recht degressiv ausgelegt.

Mit anderen Spacern in der Luftkammer hab ich auch experimentiert, das Spacerset von Magura hab ich noch herumliegen.
Ich hab dann die Progression erhöht und zusätzlich etwas Fett in die Negativkammer gepackt, das war eigentlich ganz nett.


----------



## skask (12. Juni 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wo Du so rumfährst,



Viel Touren, also Waldautobahn und neudeutsch Trail. SMDH so langsam dass ich nicht auch den Rettungshubschrauber brauche. Drops max 50cm und in die Schräge.


----------



## hausi78 (2. März 2018)

Hatte im April 2017 auf 1x umgebaut. Fazit: ich bleibe bei 1x das passt für mich. 
Da ich nicht wusste, ob das wirklich etwas für mich ist, hatte ich einen billigen 42er vom Chinesen verbaut. Der sah aber nach wenigen Ausritten schon recht mitgenommen aus. 
Da sich 1x10 für mich bewährt hat, habe ich dann im Herbst in einen 42er von e-thirteen investiert. Passt! 
Vorne fahre ich seit dem Umbau einen 32er oval.

Hat jemand noch einen Vorschlag wie ich mein "Providurium" des Sattelstützenkabels schöner verlegen könnte?
Wie sieht das bei Euch aus, wo seit Ihr mit dem Kabel/Schlauch hin?


----------



## VAN HALEN (2. März 2018)

So sieht´s bei mir aus mit der Leitung der Sattelstütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (6. März 2018)

Wie gut passt denn ein Shimano side swing Umwerfer an den Rahmen? Ich denke da an einen FD-M7000 3x10, der soll mit einer klassischen 3xKurbel zusammen spielen.


----------



## slowbeat (18. März 2018)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Wie gut passt denn ein Shimano side swing Umwerfer an den Rahmen? Ich denke da an einen FD-M7000 3x10, der soll mit einer klassischen 3xKurbel zusammen spielen.


Der Umwerfer passt prima, deutlich besser als der vorher verbaute X9. Knapp über den Zähnen des großen Blattes und trotzdem keine Kollision beim Einfedern.


----------



## nafh (20. April 2018)

Hallo an alle hier!
seit einer knappen Woche habe ich nun diese Bergziege bei mir zu Haus.
Ich hab sie hier auf dem Bikemarkt gefunden, muss allerdings noch einiges richten (Verkäufer hat aber nichts verschwiegen, war absolut fair) - Reverb-Stütze federt, Kette ist fertig, Setup - bevor ich richtig loslegen kann .

Ich hab mich auch schon vor dem Kauf hier immer informiert, daher vielen Dank an die hier Engagierten!
Eigentlich war ich auch vom Hersteller und seinen früheren Aktivitäten begeistert, das (und der Hersteller selbst bald auch) scheint aber nun völlig eingeschlafen zu sein? Schade.

Ich sammle gern alle möglichen Informationen zu meinen Bikes, zu den Teilen usw., da ich eigentlich möglichst alles selbst repariere und einstelle.
Hier fällt mir das bezügl. Bike nun etwas schwer. Die Links in den früheren Beiträgen zeigen noch auf alte HP-Ressourcen von Bionicon. Aber dort finde ich garnichts mehr. 
Ich hätte gern z.B. die Druckwerte zur Einstellung der Federung (und Dämpfung). Hat vielleicht jemand die Unterlagen noch digital rumliegen?
Zudem bin ich mir nicht sicher, welche DA-Gabel ich denn nun habe (G2s gravilube oder nicht?) Kann mir das ein Experte anhand der Bilder vielleicht sagen? Das Rad wurde vom Vorbesitzer wohl 2015 hier im Bionicon-Werksverkauf erstanden.

Wenn ich dazu eine Quelle im Forum übersehen habe, sorry!! Wenn Ihr noch Angaben braucht, bitte gern!

Bleibt noch, allen immer eine Handbreit unterm Tretlager zu wünschen!

Beste Grüße aus Leipzig
Jörg


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. April 2018)

nafh schrieb:


> Zudem bin ich mir nicht sicher, welche DA-Gabel ich denn nun habe (G2s gravilube oder nicht?) Kann mir das ein Experte anhand der Bilder vielleicht sagen? Das Rad wurde vom Vorbesitzer wohl 2015 hier im Bionicon-Werksverkauf erstanden....


Ich meine, auf den bildern die wülste der gravilub ölkammer zu sehen. Hier mal ein bild:
http://bikemag.hu/images/2011/05/Bionicon_Alva_160_Air_05-500x333.jpg
Oberhalb und unterhalb der wulst ist je eine schraube auf beiden tauchrohren der gabel. Wenn du die auch hast, hast du gravilube.
Bei g2s hast du auf deiner linken seite (systemfüllung) auf dem unteren ende ein weiteres ventil für die zweite positivkammer.


----------



## slowbeat (20. April 2018)

Ist eine G2 Gabel (zwei Luftkammern, nur Zugstufendämpfung) mit Gravilube.


----------



## nafh (20. April 2018)

Ok viel dank.
Die Schrauben hab ich gefunden. Also G2 mit Gravilube.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wupperbike (21. April 2018)

Hi Jörg,

willkommen bei "Bergziegenfraktion", inzwischen fahren wir Klassiker.
Sind aber immer noch gut und machen mächtig Spaß.
Dein Modell ist Baureihe 2012-2014, mit der Standard G2 Gabel und X-Fusion Dämpfer.
Die G2 Gabel hat wie Slowbeat schon beschrieben die normale Luftkammer mit Gravilube und nicht wie bei der S die Doppelkammer.
Ist aber auch o.K. und einfacher abzustimmen.
Ich kann dir ein PDF Handbuch von 2012 zusenden, schick mir dafür deine Mailadresse.

Grüße aus Wuppertal
Siggi


----------



## slowbeat (9. Oktober 2018)

Das Reed mit 55kg Pilot plus Rucksack und so. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte für nen brauchbaren Druck am Federbein? 
Passt bei dem Gewicht die Kennlinie des Hecks einigermaßen? Bei 80kg plus hat mich das Durchrauschen so genervt, dass ich den Federweg mittels Fett in der Negativkammer reduziert hab.


----------

